# Aufbau XML Datei bei OPC-XML DA



## steinche (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte über die XML Schnittstelle des Siemens OPC Servers auf meine S7 zugreifen. Der OPC XML "Dienst" ist auf dem IIS installiert und wenn ich mit dem OPC Scout Teste funktioniert es auch. Da ich mit XML Files bisher noch nie etwas zu tun hatte, fällt mir die Interpretation aus dem SIEMENS Programmierhandbuch Industrielle Kommunikation mit PG/PC Band 2 - Schnittstellen über die XML Beispiele etwas schwer.
Wie muss das XML File aussehen, wenn ich beispielsweise in meiner S7 aus dem DB10 den Integerwert des Wortes 0 auslesen möchte, bzw. wie es bei symbolischen Zugriff z.B. "SIMATIC 300.CPU 314-2 DP.Anzeige.Akt_Pumpendruck" aussehen muss.
Werden die Werte bei dem Siemensbeispiel in der ItemList hinter dem Tag ItemName eingetragen?

Viele Grüße
steinche


----------

